# X1 china gps phone



## otlik (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello!

Please help me! I was buy a x1 phone from totobay. 2 days after the windows is freezing in the first windows logo. i try soft reset, not happens everything. I ask totobay about hard reset, or rom image, they didnt help me. Please help me if you have any information.

1000 x thanks

otlik


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Otlik
Welcome to TSF
:wave:

Normally, I would recommend returning the product to the point of purchase. I can only suggest that you *try* to claim your mony back. How did you pay? If by credit card, then check with your bank. you may have some protection from your bank.

If you do a Google search for "totobay" there are references Totobay being a scam. 

You must do a Google search and make your own decision if you have been done.

I hope that you manage to sort out the problem

Regards
Donald


----------

